# Zachary Jay.



## topazicatzbet

Zachary Jay Birth story. 

18.10.21 12.58pm via c section. 

I opted to have a repeat c section after having one for ds3 for unstable lie so we were booked in for 39+1. At 36 weeks ds2 and 3 both tested positive for covid and we had a sucky few weeks where we all gradually tested positive. I felt very rough but very grateful I had opted for the vaccination as I think without it I may have ended up in hospital but thankfully I made it through and had a week to recover before the c section. Dh only made it out of isolation the day before our c section. 

We arrived at the hospital for 7.30 and dh was sent away for a coffee while I was taken through and got changed into a gown. Gradually the anesthetist and doctors came round and did their paper work and I was left to wait. Finally at around 9.45 they let DH join me to wait. We were third on the list and at around 12.15 were taken through to theatre. I'm rubbish to get access on and when they tried to use the canula they had inserted that morning it had packed in so it took ages for them to manage to get new access. Once that was sorted they did the spinal and things got under way. 5 mins later they were dropping the sheet and holding up my little man who was screaming his head off. It was such a nice moment as they hadn't done that with my last c section as he had come out a bit shocked. They then took him off and dh cut his cord and weighed him. He was screaming the whole time. They then wrapped him up and gave him to dh to hold while they finished stitching me up. They then transfered me to a bed and I finally got to hold my gorgeous boy and was taken to recovery where we had skin to skin and he had his first feed. We weren't in recovery long before they moved us to the ward as they were desperate for the beds as there were only 4 and they had 6 sections booked that day. 

The ward experience was pretty rubbish really. It was so hot and staff were so busy. Dh had to leave at 8pm til 8am so I had to manage on my own and little man just wanted to feed all night so I got no sleep at all. 

We finally got home the next day at tea time and zac is feeding really well and is already back to his birth weigh at day 6. His brothers are in love with him and so far he seems pretty chilled.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

congratulations :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

